# Christmas present



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got my Christmas present taday. Be a older Honda TRX 200 ATV. 200cc 4X2 but the thing goes faster then a fat old hillbilly really wan't ta!

Needs a bit a tlc, but mainly cosmetic, runs like a champ. Took it out taday an had a blast with it.










Will come in handy fer CERT an such, knee's be gettin bad so this gonna help a bunch. Even momma likes ridin it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Congrats Coot ! Just be creful on that thign and tell maw to be too.I've known a few around here who got killed on them.Not trying to scare you,jus warning so you won't get hurt.
I'd like to have one for riding around the place and such.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

That's pretty cool, have fun with it!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

That is great!!! 

Congrats and have fun, both of you.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's one thing we've never had, Coot. Parents forbade it when I was a kid and I just never got one. Maybe someday. Does look likea blast, and being older it doesn't have all the newfangled crap on it to go bad on you. Congrats, man!!!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Simple operator instructions..

Cleanside up, dirty side down... leg on each side..brain in middle!!*


----------



## Bocephous (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new-to-you scoot. Those older Honda's will last forever.


----------

